# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Havaintoja Oulun joukkoliikenteestä

## Volvo8500LE

Elikkäs tänne voisi keräillä havaintoja Oulun Joukkoliikenteestä. Vältättehän monien yksittäishavaintojen kirjoittamisen, olisi hyvä jos laittaisitte havainnot esim. Päivään tai viikon ajalta, Kiitos.  :Smile: 
P.S. tämän saa poistaa mikäli on joku muu ketju mikä on samantyylinen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:34 ----------

Voisin aloittaa tämän päivän havainnollani:

Klo 8.07:

OTP Travel Scania Citywide Suburban (1 + 2 + 0) linjalla 18, Mäntylän.
Havaittu Kaijonharjussa. 
Samalla hetkellä havaitsin OTP Travelin Scania Citywide  Suburban ( 1 + 2 + 1) linjalla 5, Kivikkokankaalle.

Klo 8.08:

OTP Travelin Scania Citywide Suburban ( 1 + 2 + 1) linjalla 1, Jylkynkankaalle. 
Samaan aikaan meni linjalla 3 Aaltokankaalle samanlainen auto.

Klo 9.15

9.15 Scania Citywide Suburban meni pohjoiseen päin OAMK P- pysäkin kohdalla, linja jäi tunnistamattomaksi.

9.20 - 9.30

Scania Lahti Scala K280UB (2 + 2 + 1) Linjalla 48 kohti Heikkilänkangasta.

Scania Citywide Suburban - autoja kohti Aaltokangasta, Ritaharjua, Kaijonharjua, Jylkynkangasta, Metsokangasta, Metelinkangasta, linjoilla 1, 2, 3, 5, 
Myös VDL Citea LLE-120 (SLX-845) meni kohti Oulun Lentoasemaa.
Volvo 8500LE (GOO-975) linjalla 3.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Juuri äsken meni linjalla 19 LPP-544, ja nyt kuvaamassa sitä bussia.  :Cool:

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Eilen samalla kertaa kun kuvasin LPP-544 niin ohi ajoi linjan 2 Suburbaneja, ja yksi Volvo 8900 (ENI-787)


Eilen klo 8-15 aikana: Noin 17-22 Suburbania, 3 Volvo 8500, 13 Volvo 8900, 4 OmniExpress(mitä lie ovatkaan ne linja 52K bussit) ja 6 Scalaa. 
Ainiin, 7 Kabussia myös ja 5 VDL citea.
Kaikki bussit linjoilla 1,2,3,5,8,22,18,52(K),48,58.

----------


## paltsu

> Eilen samalla kertaa kun kuvasin LPP-544 niin ohi ajoi linjan 2 Suburbaneja, ja yksi Volvo 8900 (ENI-787)
> 
> 
> Eilen klo 8-15 aikana: Noin 17-22 Suburbania, 3 Volvo 8500, 13 Volvo 8900, 4 OmniExpress(mitä lie ovatkaan ne linja 52K bussit) ja 6 Scalaa. 
> Ainiin, 7 Kabussia myös ja 5 VDL citea.
> Kaikki bussit linjoilla 1,2,3,5,8,22,18,52(K),48,58.


Scania OmniExpress 340:ä suurin osa. Yksi on Scania OmniExpress 320.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Tältä päivältä havaintoja:

Aamulla klo 8.13 Linnanmaalke OAMK E-pysäkille hajosi ENI-787 (Volvo 8900).

Taas Citywide Suburbaneja noin 10 kpl nähty.

Iltapäivä:

Klo 12.00-12.30

Linjalla 1 ja 2, Citywide Suburban klo 12.05 ja 
Linjalla 5 ja 18, Suburbaneja molemmat.
Linjalla 52K, Volvo 8700.
Linjalla 48 Kabus TC4A4 
Linjalla 22 Kabus TC4A4 
Linjalla 2 ja 1, Suburbaneja.
Linjalla 8, Kabus TC4A4 
Linjalla 58 Citywide Suburban
Linjalla 3, Citywide Suburban
Linjalla 8, Kabus TC4A4 
Linjalla 2, Volvo 8900.

Noin klo. 12.50 Alppilaan hyytyi UCG-830 Volvo 8700.

Keskustassa näin Suburbaneja linjoilla 1,2,3,5,7,10,11,14,18,58.
Myös OmniExpress 320(vai mikä se onkaan se Revon Turistiliikenteen OmniExpress?) meni linjalla 36.
Suburban meni linjalla 41 klo 16.15 aikoihin.

Itse istuin linjoilla 2, City-C, toisen kerran City-C, ja linjalla 18.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Suosittelen merkitsemään myös kylkinumerot.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

> Suosittelen merkitsemään myös kylkinumerot.


Merkitsisin, jos näkisin ne..

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Kiinnostuneille kuva Oulun 6x2 Subista. P.S. minun suosikkibussi.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Tänään matkustamista: 

OTP #3102 (linja 5) tällä linjalla alkoi tulipalohälytin soimaan.
Revon Turistiliikenne #46 (Linja 40A)
OTP #3102 (linja 5)

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Eilen oli linjalla 19 Kivikkokankaalle klo 17.09 Scania Citywide Suburban 6x2*4 (LPP-544) kylkinumero 62.
Myös linjalla 19 Herukkaan(?)klo 17.27 oli Volvo 8900LE ( 1 + 2 + 0), numeroa ei selvillä mutta Revon autoja sekin.

Linjoilla 1 ja 2 meni Scania Citywide Suburbaneja, OTP:n autoja, yksi oli ainakin 3111.

Vielä kuvat busseista.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Tänään taas kävin kuvaamassa busseja, ihan vain LPP-544 takia. Kyseinen auto oli Linjalla 19 klo 14.55 
Bussin kuvasin Kerttulanpuisto- nimisen pysäkin lähellä.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Tässä yksi päivä linjalla 51 näkyi olevan UCG-760 joka on entinen Nobina Finland 760. Mielenkiintoinen hankinta.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Juuri äsken meni LSL-värityksessä oleva Volvo 8900 Alakyläntietä Kaijonharjun kohdalla.

----------


## jeesus

> Juuri äsken meni LSL-värityksessä oleva Volvo 8900 Alakyläntietä Kaijonharjun kohdalla.


Koiviston Auto #239 ILL-609 oli tosiaan Välivainion varikolla. Porvoon Kabuseista oltiin saatu jo väritykset kokonaan pois.

----------


## jeesus

Myös Koiviston Auto #218 TZH-891 Citea on Oulussa.

----------


## jorkki

Jyväskylän korkeudella meni äsken KA,n telivolvo 8900 ja VDL citea oulun suuntaan,

----------


## Mikko121

> Jyväskylän korkeudella meni äsken KA,n telivolvo 8900 ja VDL citea oulun suuntaan,


Kuulema 243 ja 221numeroiltaan.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Tänään nähty erikoiskalusto:

CNS-180, Volvo Vest Center H 4x2, Oubus ?? Kylkinumerosta ei tietoa, linjalla 10.
UCG-760, Oubus 26, Ex Nobina Finland 760, Volvo 8500LE B7RLE 8500LE ZF EcoLife, linjalla 7. (Allekirjoittanut matkusti tällä Iskoon)
FNL-492 Volvo B7RLE 8700LE, Oubus 22, linjalla 7.
Revon Turistiliikenne 39, Scania OmniExpress 320LE, TZS-890 linjalla 54
LYY-562 Kabus TC4A4, linjalla 5 Kaijonharjussa, jossa kyseinen bussi ei ole käynyt kolmeen vuoteen.

----------


## alasiirtola

6.7. havaintoja 

Klo 21:35
VZY-921, Scania Citywide Suburban, Oubus #21, linjalla 7
ERF-903(?), Kabus TC4A4, Koskilinjat #145(?), linjalla 11 (kuvan rekisterikilvestä heikko luettavuus, auton numero jäänyt auringon häikäisyn uhriksi, oispa paperilla)
SMZ-647, Scania Lahti Scala, Oubus #18, linjalla 7

Klo 21:50
CIJ-158, Scania Lahti Scala, Oubus #10, linjalla 10
CNS-180, Volvo Vest Center, Oubus (ei numeroitu), linjalla 10

Klo 22 ->
UCG-760, Volvo B7RLE4X2 8900LE, Oubus #26, linjalla 7
LYY-603, Kabus TC4A4, Koskilinjat #114, linjalla 2
LYY-563, Kabus TC4A4, Koskilinjat #153, linjalla 5
EKY-804, Kabus TC4A4, Koskilinjat #104, linjalla 2
JGX-753, Kabus TC4A4, Koskilinjat #143, linjalla 1

----------


## paltsu

> Klo 22 ->
> UCG-760, Volvo B7RLE4X2 8900LE, Oubus #26, linjalla 7


Kyseinen auto on Volvo 8500LE joka on faceliftattu versio. Tämän huomaa takalasista.

----------


## antsa

Tänään Oubus CNS-180 Vest saanut numeron 31.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

> Tänään Oubus CNS-180 Vest saanut numeron 31.


Liekö ihan uusi bussi? Mistäköhän lie tullut?

----------


## killerpop

> Liekö ihan uusi bussi? Mistäköhän lie tullut?


NET-Matkoilla kaiketi viimeksi Suomessa, sitä ennen 20092019 palvellut Norjassa Nettbuss/Vy:n alaisuudessa.

----------


## paltsu

Tänään havainnoin että linjalla 7 oli Volvo 8700LE bussi ja muihin Oubusin Volvo 8700LE autoihin verrattuna kyseisestä bussista löytyy myös takaovi. Numeroa ei bussista vielä löytynyt.

----------


## antsa

Olisiko Paunun entisiä RAI-kilpisiä jotka ilmeisesti tuli Ouluun kaksin kappalein.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

RAI-581 oli ainakin tänään linjalla 7.
Linjalla 10 olleita busseja:
UCG-760 Volvo B7RLE 8500LE, Oubus 26
CIJ-158, Scania Lahti Scala K230UB, Oubus 10.
Linjalla 2 olleita busseja: 
EKY-804, Kabus TC4A4, Koskilinjat 104
LLL-860, Kabus TC4A4, Koskilinjat 160
Kabus TC4A4, Koskilinjat 105, rekisterikilpi jäi katsomatta.
Linjalla 5 olleita busseja: 
LYY-536, Kabus TC4A4, Koskilinjat 163.
JGX-754, Kabus TC4A4, Koskilinjat 154.
LYY-562, Kabus TC4A4, Koskilinjat 162.
Linjalla 3 olleita busseja:
TZH-834, VDL Citea LLE-120, Koskilinjat 101.
Linjalla 1 olleita busseja:
JGX-743, Kabus TC4A4, Koskilinjat 143
Linjalla 7 olleita busseja: 
RAI-581, Volvo B7RLE 8700LE, Oubusin.
VZY-921, Scania Citywide LE Suburban, Oubus 21. 
Linjalla 14 olleita busseja: 
ERF-929, Kabus TC4A4, Koskilinjat 146.
Linjalla 15 olleita busseja:
CMP-979, VDL Citea LLE-120, Koskilinjat 179.
Linjalla 20(B) olleita busseja:
Koskilinjat 177, VDL Citea LLE-120, rekisterikilpi jäi katsomatta.
Koskilinjat 68, Kabus TC4A4, jäi rekisterikilpi katsomatta.
CMP-981, VDL Citea LLE-120, Koskilinjat 181
Linjalla 8 olleita busseja:
SLX-828, VDL Citea LLE-120, Koskilinjat 28.
Linjalla 4(A) olleita busseja:
OXX-325, VDL Citea LLE-120, Koskilinjat 185.
Linjalla 9(K) olleita busseja:
OXX-323, VDL Citea LLE-120, Koskilinjat 183.
Linjalla 23B olleita busseja:
SLX-847, VDL Citea LLE-120, Koskilinjat 167.
Linjalla 52A olleita busseja: 
ZLO-193, Volvo B7RLE 8900LE, Revon Turistiliikenne 40
Linjalla 54 olleita busseja:
BVR-192, Scania OmniExpress 320LE, Revon Turistiliikenne 55
Linjalla 63 olleita busseja:
FNL-493, Volvo B7RLE 8700LE, Oubus 23.
SMZ-646, Scania Lahti Scala K230UB, Oubus 15.
Linjalla 50 olleita busseja:
LLR-570, Volvo 8900LE, Oubus 27.
Linjalla 51 olleita busseja:
VMZ-195, Volvo B7RLE 8900LE, Oubus 16.
Linjalla 59 ollut bussi:
MMT-682, Volvon pitkänmatkan bussi.
Linjalla 41 ollut bussi:
KUL-484, Scania Citywide LE Suburban, Revon Turistiliikenne 57.
Linjalla 36 ollut bussi:
FNU-371, Scania Citywide LE Suburban, Revon Turistiliikenne 48.
City A linjalla ollut bussi:
XNV-886, Mersun paku, Oubus 6.

----------


## Penkinlämmittäjä

Eilettäin nähty Koskilinjain varikolla vihreä 437 rekisteriltään UBG-837, Volvo 8700LE on hän.

----------


## jeesus

OTP:n entinen Scania Citywide LE CNG MNU-999 näyttäisi vaihtaneen omistajaa OuBusille. Uusi sivunumero on 12.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Milläs linjoilla tämä Oubus 12 menee?

----------


## jeesus

> Milläs linjoilla tämä Oubus 12 menee?


Ei havaintoa tästä, tämä info bongailtu kalustolistoilta.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Mistäs kalustolistat näkee?  :Very Happy:

----------


## jeesus

> Mistäs kalustolistat näkee?


http://bussidata.fi kalustoluettelot olen todennut itse luotettaviksi.  :Smile:

----------


## Penkinlämmittäjä

> Milläs linjoilla tämä Oubus 12 menee?


Ykkösveikkaus voisi olla linja 10. Sinne alkuperäiset kilpailutusehdot vaativat kaasubusseja. Toinen asia tietysti, ovatko ehdot samat Oubusin väliaikaissopimuksessa, mutta voisi arvella, että ovat, kun ovat kaasubussin hankkineet.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Tänään piti käydä linja 19 testaamaassa, päästä päähän toki. Autona alla oli Revon Turistiliikenne 62.

----------


## jeesus

OuBus 12 näytti ajelevan tänään linjaa 51.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Revo 41 tänään Battre Folk- festariajossa.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

19.7.2022
MNU-999 / 10

----------


## Penkinlämmittäjä

Mitähän tapahtui Oulun seudun onnikoille? Osoitteesta onnikat.fi ei enää vastata. Sisältö näyttää elävän osoitteessa https://bussikirjasto.fi/oso/. Siellä vaan kaikki linkit ovat onnikat.fi-domainiin ja pitää manuaalisesti korjata, jos haluaa käytellä sivuja.

----------


## killerpop

> Mitähän tapahtui Oulun seudun onnikoille? Osoitteesta onnikat.fi ei enää vastata. Sisältö näyttää elävän osoitteessa https://bussikirjasto.fi/oso/. Siellä vaan kaikki linkit ovat onnikat.fi-domainiin ja pitää manuaalisesti korjata, jos haluaa käytellä sivuja.


IP-osoite vaihtui kesäkuussa. Se tarvitsisi päivittää domainin tietoihin. 
Näillä osoitteilla periaatteessa saa koko sisällön siihen asti näkyviin, kunnes ylläpitäjä on päivittänyt uuden ip-osoitteen:
https://bussikirjasto.fi/oso/autohaku.phphttps://bussikirjasto.fi/oso/kuvat.php

----------


## Volvo8500LE

20.6.2022 
CPL-696 / Tilausajo Keskustassa.
CNS-180 (Oubus 30) / 7.

----------


## kuukanko

> CPL-696 / Tilausajo Keskustassa.


Mikä bussi tuo CPL-696 on? Joku normaalisti paikallisliikenteessä oleva, kun havainto on paikallisliikenneketjussa?

----------


## antsa

> 20.6.2022 
> CPL-696 / Tilausajo Keskustassa.
> CNS-180 (Oubus 30) / 7.


Tämä on jännä bongaus. CPL-696 ei näy mitään tietoja autosta ja tuo CNS-180 oli ainakin viime viikolla 31.

----------


## onni

> Tämä on jännä bongaus. CPL-696 ei näy mitään tietoja autosta ja tuo CNS-180 oli ainakin viime viikolla 31.


CPL-696 on Saaga Travelin auto

----------


## Volvo8500LE

> tuo CNS-180 oli ainakin viime viikolla 31.



Ainakin tänään kyljessä oli 30  :Wink:

----------


## Volvo8500LE

> 20.6.2022 
> CPL-696 / Tilausajo Keskustassa.
> CNS-180 (Oubus 30) / 7.


CPL-696 on siis Volvo 8500LE B12BLE 8900-keulalla. Ovet 1+2+0.  Väriltään täysin dininen

----------


## jeesus

Helb #618 Lahti Scala K230UB (NHA-527) nyt Oulussa

----------


## jeesus

> Ainakin tänään kyljessä oli 30


Tänään bongattu CNS-180 linjalla 7, kyljessä tosiaan luki 30. Liekkö kalustoluettelossa virhe.

----------


## antsa

Näin sen silloin kun se oli tullut taloon ja siinä oli 31. Olisiko muutettu myöhemmin tai sitten olen nähnyt sen väärin ? Näin sen vain pienen vilauksen kaukaa joten saattoi olla myös virhe havainto.

----------


## paltsu

> Näin sen silloin kun se oli tullut taloon ja siinä oli 31. Olisiko muutettu myöhemmin tai sitten olen nähnyt sen väärin ? Näin sen vain pienen vilauksen kaukaa joten saattoi olla myös virhe havainto.


Et ole ainut joka nähnyt numeon 31. Minäkin näin myös kyljessä numeron 31. Ovat kaiketi vaihtaneet.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Olisi mukavaa tietää, kauanko tämä Vest on Oulussa  :Very Happy:

----------


## Penkinlämmittäjä

> Helb #618 Lahti Scala K230UB (NHA-527) nyt Oulussa


Tämän veli Helb #617 NHA-525 havaittu Koskilinjojen varikolla. Väritys oli Jyväskylän, peränumero kuitenkin tuo Helb-617, kyljessä pelkkä kuutonen.  :Smile:

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Tänään huomasin linjalla 7 matkustaessani, että Oubus 12-autossa on sisällä kolmea erilaista penkkiä: yksi Scalan "penkkipari", yksi Grammer-"penkkipari", ja loput Citywiden "normaaleja" penkkejä. Ohessa vielä kuva.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Tänään huomasin linjalla 7 matkustaessani, että Oubus 12-autossa on sisällä kolmea erilaista penkkiä: yksi Scalan "penkkipari", yksi Grammer-"penkkipari", ja loput Citywiden "normaaleja" penkkejä.


OmniExpress 320LE:n vakiovarustukseen kuuluvat samanlaiset Grammerin penkit.

----------


## Penkinlämmittäjä

Oubusin varikolla oli kaksi sinistä 8700LE-bussia. Jotain pääkaupungin poistoja oululaisten iloksi, otaksun.

----------


## onni

> Oubusin varikolla oli kaksi sinistä 8700LE-bussia. Jotain pääkaupungin poistoja oululaisten iloksi, otaksun.


Taitavat kuitenkin olla Ruotsista tuotuja 1-1-0 ovisia autoja.

----------


## paltsu

Tänään linjalla 10 ajeli Scania Citywide LE Suburban CNG (rek. nro: ZNE-778) Oubus omistajana ja numerolla #33. OTP:n entinen ja OTP:llä oli numerolla #3133.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Oliko ihan Ilmastolinja- väritys vai normaali Pinkki-oranssi-valkoinen?

----------


## paltsu

> Oliko ihan Ilmastolinja- väritys vai normaali Pinkki-oranssi-valkoinen?


Ilmastolinjavärityksessä oli.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Tänään tuli matkustettua Revon autossa 41, linjalla 54. Normaalistihan tämä auto (41) ei ole linjaliikenteessä (?).

----------


## jeesus

Ex OTP #3132 CNG Suburban ZNE-777 myös nyt OuBusilla. Sivunumero näyttäisi olevan 3 vaikkakin kalustolistojen mukaan kyseisellä numeroa kantaa jo toinen auto. Kenties tämä muuttuu lähiaikoina.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Eilen tuli vastaan Oubusin Scania Citywide LE Suburban CNG, ilmastolinjavärissä oleva bussi. Bussista ei löytynyt kylkinumeroa. Rekisterikilpeä en nähnyt.

----------


## jeesus

Koskilinjojen TZH-869 on saanut yllensä tilaajavärityksen ja numeron 45.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

> Koskilinjojen TZH-869 on saanut yllensä tilaajavärityksen ja numeron 45.


Millonkas kyseinen auto tulee linjaliikenteeseen ja mille linjoille?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Eilen tuli vastaan Oubusin Scania Citywide LE Suburban CNG, ilmastolinjavärissä oleva bussi. Bussista ei löytynyt kylkinumeroa. Rekisterikilpeä en nähnyt.


Onko kyseinen auto siis ihan uusi? ja onko kyseinen auto todellakin Suburban eikä uusi Citywide? ite olin kyllä ymmärtänyt että Suburbanin tuotanto olisi päättynyt uuden Citywiden myötä joskus vuodenvaihteessa.

----------


## paltsu

> Onko kyseinen auto siis ihan uusi? ja onko kyseinen auto todellakin Suburban eikä uusi Citywide? ite olin kyllä ymmärtänyt että Suburbanin tuotanto olisi päättynyt uuden Citywiden myötä joskus vuodenvaihteessa.


Veikkaanpa että kyseessä on OTP Travelin entisiä Scania Citywide LE Suburban CNG autoja.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Veikkaanpa että kyseessä on OTP Travelin entisiä Scania Citywide LE Suburban CNG autoja.


OTP:n entinen Scania se on, ainakin kaksi on tullut Oubusille, kaiketi 3 ZNE-777 ja 33 ZNE-778, somessa olleiden kuvien perusteella.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

> OTP:n entinen Scania se on, ainakin kaksi on tullut Oubusille, kaiketi 3 ZNE-777 ja 33 ZNE-778, somessa olleiden kuvien perusteella.


Juu, OTP entinen, kun kerta Ilmastolinja-värissä, unohtui mainita siinä  :Very Happy:

----------


## Penkinlämmittäjä

> OTP:n entinen Scania se on, ainakin kaksi on tullut Oubusille, kaiketi 3 ZNE-777 ja 33 ZNE-778, somessa olleiden kuvien perusteella.


Näyttäisi siltä, että väliaikaissopimuksessakin pidetään kiinni siitä, että linja 10 liikennöidään kaasulla. Se vaatii talvella 4 autoa. Täällä oli aiemmin havainto, että myös OTP:n vanhempi kaasu-Citywide MNU-999 on nyt Oubusilla. Lisäksihän OTP:lla oli vielä Subit ZNE-775 ja ZNE-776. Voisi kai rohkeasti veikata, että vähintään toinen niistä päätyy vielä Oubusille.

----------


## paltsu

> Näyttäisi siltä, että väliaikaissopimuksessakin pidetään kiinni siitä, että linja 10 liikennöidään kaasulla. Se vaatii talvella 4 autoa. Täällä oli aiemmin havainto, että myös OTP:n vanhempi kaasu-Citywide MNU-999 on nyt Oubusilla. Lisäksihän OTP:lla oli vielä Subit ZNE-775 ja ZNE-776. Voisi kai rohkeasti veikata, että vähintään toinen niistä päätyy vielä Oubusille.


Kaasubussien rek. nrot olivat: ZNE-777, ZNE-778, ZNE-779 ja ZNE-780 sekä MNU-999.

----------


## alasiirtola

Sattumalta bussiharrastajan suorin tie kotiin vei mm. Koskilinjojen varikon ohi. Huomasin, että osassa Ouluun tuoduista busseista on nyt Oulun logo keulassa ja osa on saanut uuden numeron. Busseista on poistettu edetävän liikennöitsijän tunnukset ja entiset bussin numerot. Väritys näissä oli kuitenkin joko LSL tai linkki. Aikookohan Koskilinjat käyttää näitä busseja tuommoisenaan tilapäisesti liikenteessä, on kai niillä tuossa ihan hyvin maalailtavaa ja teippailtavaa.

LSL väritys, Oulun logo keulassa:
ILL-613, Volvo 8900LE (ent. KA#243)

JKL Linkki-väritys, Oulun logo keulassa
NHA-525, Lahti Scala, Koski#312 (Ent. JL#485 / HelB#617)
NHA-527, Lahti Scala, Koski#313 (Ent. JL#487 / HelB#618)

Lisäksi tein sellaisen huomion, että 10+ on poistunut aikatauluista. Esimerkiksi 20+ löytyy aikatauluista ja liikennöi elokuussa. Tuo 10+ lähti ainakin edellisenä talvikautena arkisin 7:40 pysäkiltä Loimukoivunpuisto E 1957. Onko kellään tietoa tämän linjan kohtalosta, vai liikennöikö se vain osan talvikaudesta?

----------


## jeesus

Kävin tylsyyttäni pyörimässä Oritkarin Scanian ympärillä jonka pihalta bongasin OTP:n entisiä subeja. Laskemani mukaan 24 kpl tavallisia subeja + 2 kpl kaasuja, kaikki vielä tilajaavärityksessä. Yhteensähän OTP:lla oli 36 subia, elikkä 10 kpl autoja näyttäisi siis Scanialta lähteneen, josta 2 on jo varmistetusti Reissu Ruotilla ja samoin 2 kaasua ouBusilla. Kuuden auton kohtalo on siis vielä tietämätön.

----------


## paltsu

> Kävin tylsyyttäni pyörimässä Oritkarin Scanian ympärillä jonka pihalta bongasin OTP:n entisiä subeja. Laskemani mukaan 24 kpl tavallisia subeja + 2 kpl kaasuja, kaikki vielä tilajaavärityksessä. Yhteensähän OTP:lla oli 36 subia, elikkä 10 kpl autoja näyttäisi siis Scanialta lähteneen, josta 2 on jo varmistetusti Reissu Ruotilla ja samoin 2 kaasua ouBusilla. Kuuden auton kohtalo on siis vielä tietämätön.


Oubusilla siis on yhteensä 3 kaasubussia, joista kaksi on Scanian Citywide LE Suburban CNG ja yksi Scania Citywide LE CNG.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

9.8.2022
Koskilinjat 97 / 15
Oubus 3 / 50

----------


## Volvo8500LE

10.8.2022
UBG-834 / 1
ILL-609 / 2

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:21 ----------

ATY-526 / 52K (reittikilvessä luki 52A)
JLP-730 / 52
UBG-837 / 5
ILL-610 / 2
Revon Turistiliikenne 65 / 52K

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Näemmä Oubus 3 numerolla liikennöi nyt kaksi bussia. Toinen on kaasu-subi ja toinen CRG-989 Volvo 8500 LE

----------


## alasiirtola

> Näemmä Oubus 3 numerolla liikennöi nyt kaksi bussia. Toinen on kaasu-subi ja toinen CRG-989 Volvo 8500 LE


Olin aiemmin tänään merkannut ylös nähneeni Oubus CRG-979 Volvo 8500LE linjalla 10. Bussissa oli yhdellä sivulla numerona 3, toisella sivulla ja takana numero 39. Uskon kuitenkin kyseessä olleen CRG-989, sillä CRG-979 on Traficomin mukaan pakettiauto.

Tässä muita havaintoja:

Koskilinjat:
ILL-609 #301 Volvo 8900LE
ILL-610 #302 Volvo 8900LE
ILL-612 #304 Volvo 8900LE
ILL-613 #305 Volvo 8900LE
ILL-614 #306 Volvo 8900LE
UBG-837 #310 Volvo 8700LE
ERF-941 #315 Kabus TC4A4
TJY-442 #316 Kabus TC4A4
TJY-443 #317 Kabus TC4A4
XEY-544 #318 Kabus TC4A4
XEY-663 #319 Kabus TC4A4
JHK-591 #320 Kabus TC4A4
TJY-426 #322 Kabus TC4A4
XEY-530 #324 Kabus TC4A4

Oubus:
INT-140 #20 Volvo 8700LE
RAI-522 #32 Volvo 8700LE
CRG-986 #36 Volvo 8700LE

Revon turistiliikenne:
JPL-797 #65 Volvo 8900LE
JLP-766 #66 Volvo 8900LE
XVS-855 #69 Scala
CIJ-149 #72 Scania omniexpress
CIJ-196 #73 Scania omniexpress

Toivottavasti ei lipsahtanut enempää virheitä.

----------


## antsa

Tuo 320 Koskilinjoilla on JHK-591.

----------


## onni

> Revon turistiliikenne:
> JPL-797 #65 Volvo 8900LE
> 
> Toivottavasti ei lipsahtanut enempää virheitä.


Trafi tuntee JLP-797 8900LE:n, joka on samanlainen kun 66, eli eiköhän se ole oikea kilpi :Smile: 

Auton tiedot tästä

----------


## alasiirtola

> Trafi tuntee JLP-797 8900LE:n, joka on samanlainen kun 66, eli eiköhän se ole oikea kilpi
> 
> Auton tiedot tästä


Kyseessä oli siis Oubusin CRG-989, ei Revon JPL-797 ja JLP-766.
CRG-979 on pakettiauto.
Aika paljon samoja numeroita

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Näemmä KL (Koskilinjat) 307 on löytänyt paikkansa vakio linjalle 3.

----------


## paltsu

Tänään havaittu että OuBusin Scania Citywide LE Suburban CNG rek. nro: ZNE-777 on saanut kylkinumerokseen #37. Myös havaittu että Revon turistiliikenteelle tullut mahdollisesti ehkä OTP:n entinen Scania OmniExpress 320 jolla oli kylkinumerona #72. Rekkaria en saanut tallennettua.

----------


## antsa

Revon 72 on CIJ-149 joka on ex. Pohjolan liikenne 35.

----------


## alasiirtola

Havaintoja 12.8.:
NHA-525 KL#312 Lahti Scala
ZKB-616 KL#309 Volvo 8700

Havaintoja 13.8.:
LPP-544 Revo#62 Suburban LE 6x2 teli linjalla 36
SLX-849 KL#169 VDL Citea linjalla 9
ZNE-778 Oubus#33 Suburban LE CNG linjalla 10

Olen tässä tällä viikolla tehnyt sellaisen havainnon, että kaikissa Heikinharjusta lentokentälle lähtevissä busseissa on linjakilvessä numero 9 ja maininta Pitkäkankaasta. Eli ilmeisesti kaikki linjan 9 bussit menevät nyt taas Pitkäkankaan kautta. 9B/BK reitit näyttäisivät olevan ennallaan.

----------


## antsa

Tuo Koskilinjat 309 on ZKB-616 joka on entinen Jyväskylän liikenne 536.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Nyt on Koskilinjojen Lahden 8900 saaneet kylkinumerot.
Sitten eilisen (20.8.2022) havaintoja:
Eilen linjalla 5 Koskilinjat 310 hajosi Tuulikintien pysäkille, vasen etukumi puhkesi autosta.
Oubus 37 / 51
Oubus 33 / 10
Koskilinjat 43 / 3
Revo 56 / 36
Oubus 26 / 7
Revo 72 / 54B

----------


## Volvo8500LE

22.8.2022
NHA-527 / 2

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Oubus 20 (Volvo 8700, vihreäreittikilpinen) / 7

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Eilisen 30.8.2022 havaintoja:
Koskilinjat 307 on nyt kokovalkoinen, ennen oli Lahden värissä. 
Koskilinjat 86 / 18
Koskilinjat 86 / Siirtoajo

----------


## Volvo8500LE

31.8.2022
Revo 40 / 19
Revo 62 / 19
Koskilinjat 320 / 2
Koskilinjat 321 / linjasta ei tietoa, reittikilvessä ei lukenut linjaa.
Koskilinjat 324 / 2
Koskilinjat 323 / 2
Koskilinjat 303 / 2

----------


## alasiirtola

En ole hirveästi tänne mitään laittanut lähiaikoina, mutta tässä jotain paloja viime viikoilta:

16.8. n. klo 16.30 
TJY-426 KL#322 Kabus TC4A4 // hyytynyt pysäkille OYS Kajaanintie E, linjakilvet yms. sammuneena, ovet auki.

22.-26.8.
KSU-844 Revo#70 Scania Omnilink // nähty useaan kertaan linjoilla 53 ja sen variaatiolla 53A, näitä ei kyllä näy hirveästi oulussa
JLP-797 Revo#65 Volvo 8900 // linja 52
XTY-816 Revo#44 Scala // linja 52K
CRG-987 Oubus#35 Volvo 8500 // linja 7
CRG-986 Oubus#36 Volvo 8700 // linja 7
CRG-989 Oubus#39 Volvo 8500 // linja 10

----------


## kuukanko

Näin etelän miehenä täytyy kysyä, onko Repo-nimen vääntyminen niin että se onkin Revo Oulun murretta?

----------


## alasiirtola

> Näin etelän miehenä täytyy kysyä, onko Repo-nimen vääntyminen niin että se onkin Revo Oulun murretta?


Olen lyhentänyt tuon nimestä Revon Turistiliikenne oy, revon on taas kielioppisääntöjen mukainen taivutus sanasta repo.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

31.8.2022
Koskilinjat 86 / 18, Siirtoajo

En tiedä pitääkö tämä paikkansa, mutta kuulin jostain sellaista huhua, että tämä Koskilinjat 86 oltaisiin poistamassa tämän syksyn aikana?

----------


## Volvo8500LE

1.9.2022
Revo 71 (Scania OmniLink II) / 52K

----------


## alasiirtola

Bongattu eilen 21.9. kahteen kertaan ATY-526 Revo#59 Scala linjalla 19

Tuo KL#86 on myös bongattu useampaan kertaan ja olen sillä tässä lähiaikoina matkustanutkin. Mutta saattaahan KL poistaa sen, jos ne vaikka haluavat yksipuolistaa kalustoaan ja jättää sinne kabusseja samalla kun tulee uudempia busseja muualta. Tiedäppä sitä.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Oubus 36 (CRG-986) Näytti seilailevan kymppilinjalla.

----------


## alasiirtola

23.9.
KL#86 / 18
Oub#12 MNU-999 / 10
Oub#33 ZNE-778 / 51
KL#310 UBG-837 / 5
Oub#23 FNL-493 / 50
Revo#69 XVS-855 / 53A

24.9.
Oub#12 MNU-999 / 7
Oub#33 ZNE-778 / 10

Oubusilla on näyttänyt lähiaikoina vähän vaihtelevan kalusto linjoittain. Välillä oli samoilla lähdöillä aina samat bussit.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Tänään pitkästä aikaa Oubus 26 (UCG-760) on ajossa linjalla 7. Itse istun kyseisessä bussissa.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Eilen 28.9.2022 linjalla 7 oli UCG-760, CRG-987, VZY-921,  CIJ-158.
Ei ihan jokapäiväistä kalustoa tuolla linjalla, kaksi Volvo 8500.

----------


## alasiirtola

27.9.
MNU-999 Oub12 / 10
UCG-760 /10
CIJ-158 / 7
Revo#40 / 41
RAI-522 / 10
ZNE-778 / linjakilvet sammutettuna linja-autoasemalla
CNS-180 / 7
THZ-834 KL#101 / 34
RAI-522 / 10

28.9.
CRG-986 / 10
MNU-999 / 10
LLR-570 / 51
KL#86 / 18
JLP-797 Volvo 8900 / 52 ja 52K
THZ-834 Citea / 34
FNU-371 Suburban / 36
KL#309 Volvo 8700 / 1
UCG-760 / 7
SLX-831 Citea / 35
LYY-646 Kabus / 3
CRG-987 Volvo 8500 /7
ERF-903 Kabus / 14 kuski kävi kopeloimassa tästä etupaneelia, jatkoi matkaa normaalisti
ILL-614 / 2
CNS-180 / 10 
NHA-525 / 3
JLP-766 / 52K
KL#78 / 48
ILL-615 / 3
CHP-975 KL#95 Scala / 22
KL#311 / 2

Kävin tuossa yliopistolla busseilla ILL-614 (Volvo 8900 lahdesta) ja NHA-525 (Scala!!! Jyväskylästä). Scalan kyydissä oli kyllä ilo olla, kiva tunnelma ja mukava kuski  :Smile: 

29.9.
ZNE-777 / 50 ja 51
FNL-493 / 7
MNU-999 / 10
CNS-180 / 7
CIJ-158 / 10

----------


## karvinen

> 27.9.
> 
> THZ-834 KL#101 / 34
> 
> 28.9.
> 
> THZ-834 Citea / 34



Tohdin epäillä et tämä THZ-834 on kuitenkin TZH-834

----------


## Volvo8500LE

> 27.9.
> 
> Kävin tuossa yliopistolla busseilla ILL-614 (Volvo 8900 lahdesta) ja NHA-525 (Scala!!! Jyväskylästä). Scalan kyydissä oli kyllä ilo olla, kiva tunnelma ja mukava kuski


Juu tuossa Scalassa äänekäs Ecomat.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Tänään 52 linjalla oli OTP entinen 8900. Rekkaria aatika kylkinumeroa en nähnyt.

----------


## jeesus

> Tänään 52 linjalla oli OTP entinen 8900. Rekkaria aatika kylkinumeroa en nähnyt.


Kenties tämä oli Revon #75 BRV-198 8900LE.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

12.10.2022
XVS-855 / 53

----------


## alasiirtola

10.10.
SMZ-647 / 10 (bussin katolla näytti olevan Veolian logo  :Very Happy: )
TZH-869 Citea / 2
FNL-492 Volvo 8700 / 51
CRG-987 Volvo 8500 / 7
TZH-870 Citea / 2
CRG-989 / 7
RAI-581 / 10
FIY-206 KL#86 Scala / 18
LLL-886 Kabus / 3
NHA-525 / 3
FNL-493 / 10
ZLO-193 Volvo 8900 / 36
CIJ-158 / 10
CNS-180 / 7
ILL-612 / 3
JLP-730 / 52
SMZ-656 / 51
TZH-891 / 1

15.10.
MNU-999 / 7
CIJ-158 / 7
ZNE-778 / 10
UBG-837 / 5
ZNE-777 / 50 ja 51
CNS-180 / 10
RUN-925 / 51 ja 50
LLR-570 / 63
VMZ-195 / 50 ja 51
CRG-986 / 7

16.10.
ZNE-777 / 7
MNU-999 / 7
CNS-180 / 10

----------


## Volvo8500LE

19.10.2022
BRV-197 / 52

----------


## nugetten

OuBusin Volvo paistatteli päivää linja-autoasemalla uudessa tilaajavärissä.

----------


## antsa

Tuossa hetki sitten oli BRV-197 nähty linjalla 52. Onko se Revon liikenteen auto ja onko kukaan nähnyt kylkinumeroa ? Ehkä 76 ?

----------


## Volvo8500LE

> OuBusin Volvo paistatteli päivää linja-autoasemalla uudessa tilaajavärissä.


Oubusin 25 ainakin minun tietojen mukaan.

----------


## alasiirtola

Bongattu eilen juurikin tuo RUN-925 / Oubus 25 uudessa tilaajavärityksessä linjalla 50.
Otin siitä nopeasti puhelimella kuvan, joten laatu ei ole parhain, mutta onpahan joku kuva kuitenkin.
Kuva 1 (imgur)
Kuva 2 (imgur)

----------


## alasiirtola

17.11.22
SMZ-656 Oubus#19 linjakilpenään vaihdellen 7U Puolivälinkangas ja 7 Keskusta - Puolivälinkangas
Otin bussista videon, tässä kuvakaappaukset videosta:
Kuvat linjakilvistä (imgur)

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> 17.11.22
> SMZ-656 Oubus#19 linjakilpenään vaihdellen 7U Puolivälinkangas ja 7 Keskusta - Puolivälinkangas
> Otin bussista videon, tässä kuvakaappaukset videosta:
> Kuvat linjakilvistä (imgur)


Ja tämä on siis ex. TDF #479.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

24.11.2022 
Revon Turistiliikenne 38 (Scania OmniExpress 320) / 52K

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Onko kenelläkään tietoa autoista NHA-525 ja NHA-527, kun ei ole näkynyt linjalla moneen kuukauteen niin onko poistettuja?

----------


## Harrastaja1977

Tarkoittanet niitä vihreitä. Ovat 16 v eli yli-ikäisiä ja poistoon menossa. Tilalle näkyy tulleen robotti kabusseja numeroltaan 51 ja 53 ainakin. 5 pitäisi tulla kaikkiaan.

----------


## antsa

Pistäkää noihin nähtyihin autoihin myös mikä rekisterinumero esim. Koskilinjojen 51 ja 53. Tietää mikä on mikäkin yksilö. Onko kukaan nähnyt Koskilinjojen 46 ? Eli onko se TZH-870 ?

----------


## 8.6

> Tarkoittanet niitä vihreitä. Ovat 16 v eli yli-ikäisiä ja poistoon menossa. Tilalle näkyy tulleen robotti kabusseja numeroltaan 51 ja 53 ainakin. 5 pitäisi tulla kaikkiaan.


En kyllä tajua, miksi Oulussa ikä menee kalustokoon edelle. Alun perinhän haluttiin telibusseja, mutta nyt otetaan lisää ennemmin Kabuseja (A1) kuin Euro4- ja Euro5-päästötasojen telibusseja, joita olisi HelBiltä vapautunut kaikkein ruuhkaisimpiin autokiertoihin. HSL-liikenteessä yli-ikäistä kalustoa voi käytää poikkeusluvalla eikä sitäkään yleensä tarvita väliaikaisissa sopimuksissa. Kalustokoon kanssa taas ollaan tarkempia (mutta telejä sai toki käyttää nivelten tilalla, koska nivelbusseja ei ollut saatavilla).

----------


## Harrastaja1977

Tuo 46 on juurikin tuo mikä mainittu viestissä. 53 on IJX-380 ja 51 on EKY-864.

----------


## antsa

Kiva että tuo 46 varmistui koska muut Lahdesta tulleet näin jo elokuussa. Nuo kabussit tulevat ilmeisesti Porvoon järjestyksessä 49 - 53 välille. Silloin esim. 52 tulee olemaan EKY-870.

----------


## Harrastaja1977

50 EKY-855 on seuraava tulokas.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Sattuuko joku tietämään, montako Kabusia Oulussa on? Nyt en tarkoita pitkänmatkan Kabuseja vaan ihan paikkurikabusseja.

----------


## alasiirtola

Havaintoja 8.12.

CNS-180 Oub30 Linjalla 7
FIY-206 KL86 Linjalla 1
LYY-563 KL153 Linjalla 18

Olisikohan KL86 siirtynyt linjan 18 vakiokalustosta linjalle 1 (/linjoille 1,2,3?) nyt kun NHA-scalat näyttävät menevän poistoon.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

FIY-206 oli ainakin eilen linjalla 18.

----------


## antsa

> Sattuuko joku tietämään, montako Kabusia Oulussa on? Nyt en tarkoita pitkänmatkan Kabuseja vaan ihan paikkurikabusseja.


Jos oikein laskin niin 58 näiden Porvoosta tulleiden jälkeen. Jos ei mitään poistu vanhemmasta päästä ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:48 ----------




> Jos oikein laskin niin 58 näiden Porvoosta tulleiden jälkeen. Jos ei mitään poistu vanhemmasta päästä ?


Jouduin jo korjaamaan lukeman koska ensin unohdin ne kesällä Porvoosta tulleet  :Smile:

----------


## Metus

> Jos oikein laskin niin 58 näiden Porvoosta tulleiden jälkeen. Jos ei mitään poistu vanhemmasta päästä ?


Montako ml kabusia on tehty yhteensä jos myydyt ja puretut otetaan huomioon?

----------


## antsa

Onko Oulussa näkynyt Koskilinjojen 49 tai 52 jotka lienevät Porvoosta tulleita Kabusseja ?

----------


## Harrastaja1977

52 EKY-870 on näkynyt pyörivän lliikenteessä. Ja 50 kanssa. Sekä viimeinen porvoolainen on ilmestynyt pohjoiseen ja on laitettavana.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:10 ----------

31 SLX-831 vdl on nyt teipattu Rovaniemen väreihin ja on suuntaamassa sinne päin. Ja uudelta numeroltaan  250. Ex 89 odottaa lähtöä lappiin.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

50 on parasta aikaa linjalla 18 (Mäntylään) Keskustassa

----------


## Volvo8500LE

28.12.2022:
Revo 69 / 54
Revo 37 (CIJ-197) / 52 
Oubus 26 (UCG-760) / 7
Oubus 20 (INT-140) / 10

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Oubus 11 (FPI-719) / 10

----------


## alasiirtola

> Oubus 11 (FPI-719) / 10


Kuvasin kyseisen bussin juuri Välivainiolla
https://lp.kuvat.fi/kuvat/OSL/20221229_122343.jpg

----------


## jeesus

Koskilinjat 86 (FIY-206) / 2

Liekköhän millon viimeksi ollu Scala 2 linjalla.

----------

